# Kentucky does have talent



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Did anyone see this.Did'nt see that coming


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Click the picture.Wont work by hitting play for some reason


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I saw it last night. Pretty good.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Pretty good? Dude that was awesome, did you see how the crowd was hanging on every word he sang. Awesome. I bet he has some cool originals.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lives bout 20 miles from me.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it was better than Garths version:bigok:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

wow hes good


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

:no: Perhaps it's just my loathing of country music or the fact that I have been around much better, but I don't think what he did was anything all that special. Sure he sounded way better then he did when he was talking, but other then that I would just consider him to be good, nothing great or amazing. 

Again just me an my opinion it's not worth much anyway, so don't take too much from it :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dont get it either beavel.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i asked lisa she said he was good. she listens to country all the time.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought the guy was pretty good..not great. But some times its hard to get the feeling some performers came bring to a crowd when your watching it on TV.

I'd also like to add that one performance by Keven Skinner was better then any i seen last by years fat cry baby opera singer.Sorry but i was pissed that guy got all the way to the end.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

If not for the "success story" part of it, he'd be just average. The video before the performance "talked him up" to look better


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

> *Kentucky does have talent*


 
Just not in football, right??

GO Gamecocks!!!!!!!


:rockn::rockn:





Just sayin'


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

sookiesmacker said:


> Just not in football, right??
> 
> GO Gamecocks!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


..... Basketball, Wait till this year!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Amazing how he can't speak english but can sing that well.......just like Milli Vanilli!!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

650Brute said:


> ..... Basketball, Wait till this year!!!


K.U. has a powerful B.Ball team. I wish ya'll well!!!!!!!

Gamecocks have a powerful, uh, well, NOTHING!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:

Maybe one day.




Just sayin'


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Amazing how he can't speak english but can sing that well.......just like Milli Vanilli!!


:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

He won....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah he did. I was pulling for him at the end but was figuring that opera chick was gonna get it. I don't like opera at all but that lady could sing for sure.Nice to see the good ole country boy get it though.:smokin:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i cant view the vid says user removed it must be a tad late for this one lol


----------

